# Anyone familiar with the Big Green Egg?



## htc

Anyone out there have one of these? It says that you can use this smoker and use only a couple pounds of charcoal for hours of smoking. I might go look at one this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

Never heard of them!  Interesting concept to have a ceramic case that holds the heat.


----------



## Gretchen

EXPENsive and small.  I think there are better smokers/grills.


----------



## Mr_Dove

A buddy of mine has one and it is outstanding!!  I've never cooked with it since it is his but I've eaten the results many time.

They work with less charcoal because the ceramics in the grill absorb all the heat while the charcoal is hot and then release that heat over the long cooking time.

There are many ways to cook your food outdoors.  I would describe the egg as a slow cooker rather than a smoker or a grill.  I believe it will do those jobs too but it is designed to cook your meats over a longer period of time.


----------



## corazon

There is a page is the latest fine cooking. I'll go find it and give you some info. They say it is worth owning.

This page long article pretty much just boasts about how great it is. There is also some details about the egg, but I'm sure you already know those. The guy said he used it all winter taking it from below 0F to 700F without any problems. 
"I wanted something that could pump smokey campfire flavor into food. I also wanted something that could crank out kiln-type temperatures for fast searing or be dialed down to a slow bake for whole turkey" "It has not been a disappointment."
He also recommends a digital thermometer so you don't have to lift the lid and loose the smoke. Next time your at the grocery store, take a look at this July issue of fine cooking. Article is on page 30.


----------



## htc

Thanks Corazon!


----------



## jminion

BGE and Primos are both outstanding cookers, can be used low and slow or sear a steak at 800º. They use very little fuel but it must be lump charcoal.

Primo gave 5 of there cookers that i competed on for 3 years, The Oval give much cook area than a large BGE for about the same money.
Jim


----------



## Big Kahuna

Been cooking on the Big Green Egg for a while and got rid of all other grills. I sear steaks at 750 degrees and do my prime rib slow and low at 225-250. Whole turkey, chickens, lamb all worked out perfectly. A 20 pound bag of hardwood lump charcoal lasted several months.
Aloha from paradise


----------



## TATTRAT

My niegbhor swears by his. I had the chance to fire it up this past memorial day weekend, I am in love, and want one. It is a little smaller then I am acustomed too, but the duration of heat retention, and it's multitasking abilities out wiegh the negs(cost and size) IMO.


----------



## Big Kahuna

Aloha, Tattrat:

You can deal with the smaller size easily by doing a double decker. Never had the need since I only cook for two regularly, but never had a problem with big crowds. A 20 pound turkey, two or three chickens, an eight pound prime rib, a huge ham, none caused me any grief. 

The price for the unit is high, but is cheap in the long run since it will last 50 years or more.

Indirect grilling works perfectly, pizzas turn out fab, smoking is easy. Tonight we had hungarian sausages and grilled zuccini.

One of our considerations was the fact that a 20 pound bad of (BGE) charcoal lasts for months. I have several in reserve since bad weather can knock out our electricity for many days on this small island. You cannot refill propane tanks without elictricity.

Who's the cute kid on your picture?

Aloha from paradise, Hartwin


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Kahuna said:
			
		

> Aloha, Tattrat:
> 
> You can deal with the smaller size easily by doing a double decker. Never had the need since I only cook for two regularly, but never had a problem with big crowds. A 20 pound turkey, two or three chickens, an eight pound prime rib, a huge ham, none caused me any grief.
> 
> The price for the unit is high, but is cheap in the long run since it will last 50 years or more.
> 
> Indirect grilling works perfectly, pizzas turn out fab, smoking is easy. Tonight we had hungarian sausages and grilled zuccini.
> 
> One of our considerations was the fact that a 20 pound bad of (BGE) charcoal lasts for months. I have several in reserve since bad weather can knock out our electricity for many days on this small island. You cannot refill propane tanks without elictricity.
> 
> Who's the cute kid on your picture?
> 
> Aloha from paradise, Hartwin


 
Mahalo(*sp), LOL, the kid is just a random shot from a member of a site I am a moderator on...silly but funny.

Thanks for more info on "The Egg", I sense I will have one in my not to distant future .

Nice to meet another Islander, I'm from Bermuda, the "Hawaii of the Atlantic."


----------



## MJ

"The best smoker in the world" they told me. I just had to go check one out after reading this thread - and I WANT ONE! I would have bought it on the spot - but the large one goes for $899.00 USD here assembled and delivered! I really hope you get one though...


----------



## htc

MJ, try your local specialty smoking store. I went to their website to find an authorized dealer. They said that sometimes they'll sell the display model for a discount. I still want one, maybe some day.


----------



## MJ

htc said:
			
		

> MJ, try your local specialty smoking store. I went to their website to find an authorized dealer. They said that sometimes they'll sell the display model for a discount. I still want one, maybe some day.


Thanks for tip Htc. Maybe we can buy one together and keep it at my house?


----------



## htc

hahaha, I'd go through withdrawls!  I read on BGE forums that some lucky people find theirs in their back yard. I tried finding a used one but no such luck. I'm going to keep looking. For now, my Brinkmann will have to do.


----------



## fergman04

In terms of smokers, I heard that these are the best on the market. You really can't go wrong with the Big Green Egg.


----------



## Big Kahuna

Yep, fergman04, for home use they are the best, for larger groups you need several or something big. The ease of temperature control and extremely low fuel consumption make it perfect even for the inexperienced cook.

We use ours three or four times a week.

Aloha, Hartwin


----------



## Bupo107

I bought one of these for my Dad probably ten years ago. It takes awhile to get used to controling/ maintaining the temperature - but being ceramic it seriously holds the heat. (Also - it weighs A LOT so don't give yourself a hernia moving it around). 

A friend of mine uses it specifically like a charcoal grill and it works great as well. I think the best way to use it is as a SLOW cooker.

They are seriously almost indestructible.

I did a quick search on eBay and found a few listed for a lot less than $899.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...kr=1&from=R8&satitle=Big+Green+Egg&category0=

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Renee Attili

*I recieved my Large Big Green Egg as a Christmas gift this past year. I work at a store that specializes in Custom Outdoor Kitchens, had my pick of grills and still chose the Big Green Egg for my own home. For anyone wondering if there really is a difference in food with the Big Green Egg, read on... I have not eaten anything but poultry or seafood for over 7 years. I still grilled beef, lamb and pork for other members of my family and friends through the years. I never had any cravings whatsoever. Once I started cooking with my Egg, the meat was looking and smelling intriguing. Long story short after much soul searching and inner pondering I grillied a lovely boneless pork chop on my Egg this past Sunday and boy was it yummy!!! I still will continue to eat mainly fish and poultry, but the Egg drove me to enjoy meat again. That is how fantastic the Big Green Egg is. Flavors and textures are superior to ANY grill on the market! I am proud to call myself an "Egghead"! Thank You Big Green Egg.*


----------



## EggMan

*Always better on an egg*

I've been grilling, roasting, smoking, baking on the Egg for 3 years or so at least twice a week.....I love the thing.
 Look at it like long term investment cause it won't rust out


----------



## Hungry

*Big Green Egg*



			
				EggMan said:
			
		

> I've been grilling, roasting, smoking, baking on the Egg for 3 years or so at least twice a week.....I love the thing.
> Look at it like long term investment cause it won't rust out


I haven't checked the price of these today.  I bought one in Okinawa in 1964.  If my memeory serves me I think it was $9.00.
It served me will until I gave it to my daughter when she got married.  1967.
Turned lazy in my old age now I just light the gas BBQ.

Charlie


----------



## Zeasor

My "egg" type grill is 30+ years old and did a Humpty Dumpty years ago.  While it won't rust, it will crack.  I fashioned a couple of metal bands to hold it together.  It's now relegated low & slow grillin'.


----------



## Renee Attili

That's why i really endorse The Big Green Egg brand versus the "Knockoffs"
They stand behind their product with a lifetime guarantee. Whether or not it is our fault.


----------



## foodstorm

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> That's why i really endorse The Big Green Egg brand versus the "Knockoffs"
> They stand behind their product with a lifetime guarantee. Whether or not it is our fault.


 
I kinda thought the BGE was the "knockoff", since it's modeled after the Japanese Kamado cookers, which have been around for centuries...


----------



## Renee Attili

foodstorm said:
			
		

> I kinda thought the BGE was the "knockoff", since it's modeled after the Japanese Kamado cookers, which have been around for centuries...


I was meaning the oval "knock offs" not the concept. While the idea of the Egg is based on the ancient kamado cookers, the materials they use to make the Egg are totally different which is why the Big Green Egg company can offer a lifetime warranty. They are superior in quality.


----------



## Jeekinz

I kinda like AB's version.  The $60 Flower Pot Smoker.

I plan on making on of these very soon.


----------



## Cordel

We just purchased a BGE, silly timing but the price was right, and now we are looking for recipes.  I am particularly hoping to hear from someone that they had success making bread in it.  How hard is it to learn to control temperature in it?


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

I have used horiz. offsets, gas verticals, and now a large BGE.

I really have come to love it. However you are limited on space. A nice fix for this is the dual grate rigs you can find on the web, I really need to get one. I find that not having to refuel every 1 1/2 hours is nice but I do miss tending the fire more. If you over shoot your desired temperature it will take a while to get back down to range as it really holds the heat well.

I did 10 blocks of cheese last night on mine for around an hour. Came out excellent per the people at work who ate around three blocks today.

It also creates, for what it is worth, a very nice smoke ring (I know it is ego on that one).

They have a pretty antiquated forum at:

The Big Green Egg Users Forum

Lots of good recipes, advise, links to external sites that have all sorts of help.

I'm going to pick up a few Boston butts tonight on the way home for the OSU/Michigan game this weekend. I have a few buddies coming over and they all requested pulled pork loudly .

Also look into T-Rex on the BGE forum, what a trip .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Cordel

What type of cheese did you smoke, Brian?  It sounds like you have learned to do quite a few things on your egg, already.  I am going to follow your link, and see if it is the one I just got off.


----------



## Gossie

MJ said:


> "The best smoker in the world" they told me. I just had to go check one out after reading this thread - and I WANT ONE! I would have bought it on the spot - but the large one goes for $899.00 USD here assembled and delivered! I really hope you get one though...



I figure Tattrat could get a good 3 for 1 deal and send you and me one.  FREE!!! LoL


----------



## Cordel

I have a loaf of multi-grained bread in the Egg, and a pork roast waiting to go on.  It is below freezing here, and lifting the lid really drops the temperature, but that bread sure smells good.  I am making the bread in it today, for fun, but I am looking forward to being able to bake in the spring or summer without heating up the house.

[EDIT] Time has passed, and the bread has been sampled and pronounced good.  Any changes will be in my choice of bread recipe.  The pork was beyond that.  A boneless loin roast, about three pounds, rubbed with herbs and a touch (just a touch) of Chinese five spice, we cooked it at about 275 and then finished at 300 for the last fifteen minutes.  The interior temperature was perfect, and yet it was juicier than any pork roast I have ever tasted.  The Egg is a success, and we haven't done anything on it that we would normally do on a barbeque.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

> What type of cheese did you smoke, Brian?[\quote]
> 
> I did a round of cheddar being mild, sharp and extra sharp. I went cheap as my local Kroger's had a 10 for $10 sale .
> 
> Did two Boston butts starting at 9>:00 Friday night. One was small, one was large. Wish they would pack similar sized cuts together. Guess I can't be picky as it was the last two pack they had in the bin.
> 
> My fire "stalled' at some point over night. When I got up Saturday morning it had gone down to 185 degrees. The large but ended up at 19 1/2 hours to reach 195 degrees. I threw on two fatties i the morning for breakfast. Halve of one was saved for...ABTs. I made around twenty of them for the game Saturday. I used Pablano peppers that I grew instead of Japs. In the cream cheese mix I added some of the sausage broken up. They were pretty darn good.
> 
> I brought in a huge bag of pulled pork, some homemade NC vinegar based sauce, some buns, and a crock pot to heat it up in. People are already asking when will it be ready , it feels good.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Brian


----------



## Cordel

Your dinner sounds wonderful.  Did people leave asking when they could come back?  I have never done pulled pork, but we will try it, probably when spring comes.  The North Carolina vinegar sauce sounds interesting.

That sounds great.  We have not yet attempted any smoking.  Last night we had our son, wife and three grandchildren here for dinner.  We made and precooked small pizza skins, and let each person load their own, and then cooked them, three at at time.  It was a whole lot of fun, and those were the best pizzas I think I have ever tasted.  We will do it again.  

Today it is really cold and windy, and I have to leave for my Taoist Tai Chi class at five, so we are eating leftover roast pork.  Tomorrow, cold, snow, or rain, we are cooking a chicken on one of those upright can up the butt holders.  I can almost taste it now!


----------



## Cordel

Well, we cooked the chicken, and while it was crispy, and very moist and juicy, I did not like it as well as I expected.  I think we cooked it at too low a temperature, and that cooking it on the stand lifted it too close to the chimney, so for me, the spice was not strong enough for me to taste, and the smoke flavour was too strong for the chicken.  I am thinking we will take out the plate thing that delivers indirect heat, and just cook over a drip pan, much lower in the Egg, so it is not bathed in smoke throughout the cooking time.  Any comments from those who are using the Egg for bbquing, not smoking?


----------



## Renee Attili

For Beer Can Chicken, I do not use the plate setter, just a drip pan. Cook at 350-375 for about an hour- hour and a half. I kick up the heat to about 375-400 for the last 10 minutes to crisp the skin. As for smoking, I think most people over smoke their meat. I only put a handful of wood chips in my BGE and I do not use hickory or mesquite for poultry. The lump charcoal also adds its own light smoke flavor in my opinion.


----------



## Cordel

Thanks for the suggestion, Renee.  So far we have not used any wood chips, just the charcoal flavour.  I really liked it in the pork, but not in the chicken.  Next try at the chicken, we will just use the chip pan, and cook it for a shorter time at a hotter temperature. 

Today, we are cooking two loaves of French bread, and later, some moose steak for supper.  I have it marinating, but haven't decided exactly how to cook it, yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

I'm with Renee, I do chicken around 350. I however do use one wood chunk. However when the egg is getting stable is when I add that chunk. So a good portion gets used prior to the chicken even going on. I find it gives me a nice smoke flavor balance. For chicken I like pecan or oak as they are more subtle smole flavors, IMHO.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Cordel

Well, the Egg has proved wonderful.  It is -20C today (about -11F) and we are smoking ribs.  I have baked several loaves of bread, including two baguettes, whole wheat, white, and quinoa, and all have been wonderful, with just a tiny touch of a smoky flavour. Nice if you like it, mild enough to be covered by any filling you use on your bread.  Bob has the ribs on at 250, with some local maple chips.  Next year, we will cut up some cherry chunks from a couple of pincherry trees that need to come down.

Anyone doing anything exciting on the barbecue this weekend.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

Some ribs and ABTs tomorrow since I am doing OT today at work . Might smoke some chex mix just to see how it comes out.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Cordel

Have you a recipe for the chex mix?  We do something like that on the stove top, but smoked sounds really cool.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

Sure, I can not lay claim. A member on another forum documented it here...

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/RCChrisp-XMix.pdf

I didn't get to do any. Tooo many racks of BB ribs. I will be doing it later this week though.

Tonight is ABTs and smoked corn, kid made me promise. I really need to get6 a grate extender .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Cordel

What are ABTs?  I am off to check out your link.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

Atomic Buffalo Turds...

Take a jap and either core it or cut it length ways in 1/2, your choice. Then stuff with cream cheese. I add dry spices and crumbled smoke sausage to this last round. Then smoke around 225 degrees for 2 hours with indirect heat.

With that said you can play endlessly IMHO. I have used little smokies, shrimp
, stripped ham, brisket, and pulled pork for meat. I have mixed cheese in with it also. That is the nice things about these
 little buggers they sem good with whatever you throw in them.

I must also say I picked this up on another forum to give credit.

I will post a pick of last nights dinner with smoked corn on teh cob. Don't laugh I took it with my cell phone.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## BBQ'd Dude

Well I think you might be able to tell what this picture is of (Man I need to get my digital back from my kid)...


----------



## e6d9az1

can any someone help me i am new on here and i saw a post for chinese red ribs
e6d9az1@msn.com


----------



## Cordel

Well, DH cooked a small venison roast, short ribs of beef and a large pork roast, all at one time.  He covered the venison roast in a mustard rub, and removed it  first.  We had that for dinner, and it was delicious.  It made us really happy when the neighbour who had given it to us had a taste and seemed surprised that it was so deliciously tender.

We had the shortribs the next day, warmed up in the microwave, as we cooked the vegetables.  Also delicious. His barbecue sauce was fantastic, and the ribs were as tender as any he has cooked in the pressure cooker, or in any other way. 

We have been working away on the pork roast.  We had it hot, and cold, sliced, as a meal and in sandwiches.  I love the way the flavour goes through the entire piece of meat, no matter how big it is.


----------



## Cordel

The Egg got a great workout this weekend.  Ribs yesterday (five racks), and a nine pound prime rib today.  I can see that as summer comes, we will not be using the oven or the stove top for cooking.


----------



## untateve

I love my Big Green Egg so much that I have told my wife that when I die, I want to be cremated in it.

I have smoked a pork butt for 20 hours in it and seared my steak at 750-800 degrees.  I have cooked pizza in it and and roasted fruit/vegetables.  I always smoke a turkey at thanksgiving.  It is the single best "toy" I have ever purchased for myself.

Have I mentioned I love my Big Green Egg.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

untateve said:


> I love my Big Green Egg so much that I have told my wife that when I die, I want to be cremated in it.
> 
> I have smoked a pork butt for 20 hours in it and seared my steak at 750-800 degrees.  I have cooked pizza in it and and roasted fruit/vegetables.  I always smoke a turkey at thanksgiving.  It is the single best "toy" I have ever purchased for myself.
> 
> Have I mentioned I love my Big Green Egg.



Gotta luv the BGE, it's a great cooking machine 

Have you ever gone to the Egg Fests in Ocala at Silver River State Park?


----------



## iswhaticrave

I'm not familiar with the Big Green Egg...what is it?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

iswhaticrave said:


> I'm not familiar with the Big Green Egg...what is it?



It is a green ceramic grill similar in shape to an egg.


----------



## Cordel

The Egg is great because the ceramic body keeps the heat in so you can grill in really cold weather and cook more food with less fuel.


----------



## untateve

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Gotta luv the BGE, it's a great cooking machine
> 
> Have you ever gone to the Egg Fests in Ocala at Silver River State Park?


 
I haven't made it to one there yet.  I went to the Egg Fest in Atlanta in 2006.  That was good fun.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

untateve said:


> I haven't made it to one there yet.  I went to the Egg Fest in Atlanta in 2006.  That was good fun.



This is smaller, but a lot more fun. It should be about ready to go off for '08, I'm sure there are details at the BGE forum. Good way to get a discounted unit )demo), too


----------



## beerco

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> It is a green ceramic grill similar in shape to an egg.


 
I think mine looks like a big avacado to be truthful.


----------



## grillicious

Honestly, I've never heard before.

heehhehh


----------



## Hungry

*Bge*

Would you believe I got my BGE in Okinawa in about 1964.  Expensive? Yes, if memory serve me I paid about $9.00 US for it.

Served me well the two years I was in Okinawa, brought it back to the states. Used it for another year or so.  When I got my gas BBQ I gave it to my daughter as marriage gift.

Most things I cooked had the smoke flavor plus the ease of grilling.  The temperature was very easy to control. My favorite was Flank Steak.

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## smoke king

I just heard about BGE recently-seems a little spendy, but what is'nt these days?


----------



## cmcadams

The egg comes with a lifetime guarantee, I think... the company stands behind it.  Look on their site (www biggreenegg com), and you can get great deals on demo units used at Eggfests.  They get used for a weekend, and you take them home, saving hundreds, still with the guarantee.

I just got an XL, and used it all day Sunday.  Using about 7 lbs of lump charcoal and some wood chunks, I first baked French country bread, then grilled scallops, then smoked a prime rib, then baked puff pastries.  I've never used a unit that would do all of that so well and with so little fuel.


----------

